# 600W VHO T12's



## leafminer (Mar 8, 2010)

hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/MERCRON-BALLAST-MODEL-FCC16192-2-120-NEVER-USED_W0QQitemZ390165143862QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad7a7a136

Ballast for a 600W T12 VHO fluoro setup. (VHO = very high output)
I'll leave it to the fluoro growers to comment on this cos I have no idea.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2010)

2, F96T12VHO bulbs put out about 28,000 lumens, not the most efficient for 600 watts.

I think some of the newer vho ballasts are a little more efficient.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

T12 though? Thats what i use for clones. Home Depot 4' 2 bulb.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 9, 2010)

28K L is pathetic for 600W.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 9, 2010)

:yeahthat: .....
*if your gonna run 600w @ 28K L.. you mise well run a 250w HPS/MH or heck even a 400w HPS/MH...*
*LH*


----------



## Matthew7 (Mar 14, 2010)

After going over and over this same question I came to that exact same conclusion as LEFTHAND above -MH/HPS combo system was the way for me (other than sprouting seedlings under a couple of cheap fl grow tubes), actually saving money and producing healthier plants in the long run. I found a 400watt MH/HPS system with reflector and digital ballast for $170, brand new on ebay (and that includes shipping) -well worth the money in the end imo.  Matt


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 14, 2010)

yo man if your looking for just vegging lowe's and home depot have 4' T-12 fixtures already set to go. They also just sell the ballast's if you wanted to build your own fixture set up. I think T-5 ballast are only 30 dollars at most places and that's the route I'd rather take while vegging or for use for clones.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 15, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> yo man if your looking for just vegging lowe's and home depot have 4' T-12 fixtures already set to go. They also just sell the ballast's if you wanted to build your own fixture set up. I think T-5 ballast are only 30 dollars at most places and that's the route I'd rather take while vegging or for use for clones.


*Might wanna try out Wal-Mart.They have double bulb T12's  for 10$+ *
*work great for sproutin and veg..*
*LH*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> 28K L is pathetic for 600W.


:yeahthat: 

I'm getting 20K L from just 220W. A 2' 2 tube T5 unit that HG turned me on to.  10K L each @ 110W and I have 2.

DD


----------

